# actualizar puertos USB a 2.0



## raulitomyr (Ene 18, 2008)

Hola
Quisiera saber que hago para que los puertos USB de mi PC se actualizaran a 2.0. Ya tengo el Windows XP SP2, pero al colocar mi pendrive, me sale un globo indicando que son 1.1 (y vayua que la transferencia es lenta). El CD del pendrive solo tiene el driver para win98. En otra pagina lei que los puertos podrian ser 1.1 de fabrica, y por tanto no hay software que pueda actualizar, ¿es esto cierto?
Saludos
Raulito


----------



## elaficionado (Ene 18, 2008)

Hola.
Mira en el manual de tu targeta madre (motherboard), allí te dice su tu puerto USB de 1.1 ó de 2.0, en mi tarjeta exiten los dos puertos, hay dos que son de 2.0 y los otros son de 1.1.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## mabauti (Ene 18, 2008)

> ... , y por tanto no hay software que pueda actualizar, ¿es esto cierto?


generalmente los puertos USB estan integrados a la tarjeta madre , por lo que no podrias "actualizarlos" de 1.1 a 2.0 por software.


----------



## filo2700 (Ene 18, 2008)

Generalmente algunas MB ( Motherboard) que son medias viejtas tienen los puertos USB 1.1 en la parte trasera y con algún conector en la misma placa para poner unos delanteros  o sea externos a la placa madre, esos, en algunos casos dependiendo de la marca de la MB son 2.0. No se cual será tu caso, pero se soluciona fácilmente agregando una placa PCI con puertos USB adicionales que verdaderamente salen muy baratas.
Espero haberte ayudado. Un saludo.


----------



## LokoMX (Ene 23, 2008)

algunas MB nuevas tiene la opcion de seleccionar con tan solo el movimiento de un jumper entre usb 1.1 y 2.0 pero lo mejor es 2.0 por la velocidad de transferencia, como te han dicho, estos dispositivos no se actualizan con soft es cuestion de hardware cuestiones fisicas, de componentes...


----------



## williams (Nov 15, 2010)

hola  
tengo un problema con los puertos de mi computador , *QUE* cuando conecto un pen driver a un solo puerto funciona ok, probando en todos los puertos, pero cuando instalo  pen driver al mismo tiempo automaticamente no lo reconoce *QUE* HAGO , ya le instale el contr*O*lador driver nuevamente y nada todavia ................me temo *QUE* sea problema de la placa, porfa*VOR* alguien *QUE* me apoye .................


----------



## Ratmayor (Nov 15, 2010)

Señores, no es posible actualizar de USB 1.1 a USB 2.0 ya que depende directamente del Hardware, la unica manera sería adquiriendo una tarjeta PCI USB 2.0, por Software jamás lo van a lograr. Algunos (muy pocos) equipos vienen preparados con USB 2.0, sin embargo en la configuracion de el BIOS estan por defecto para trabajar en modo 1.1, si este es el caso es solo cuestion de entrar a la configuración y buscar las opciones de puertos USB y colocar "USB 2.0 Controller [Enabled]" o en otros equipos dice por defecto: USB Options: [FullSpeed] donde es USB 1.1 y [FullSpeed] es USB 2.0.

Saludos...


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 15, 2010)

williams dijo:


> hola
> tengo un problema con los puertos de mi computador , *QUE* cuando conecto un pen driver a un solo puerto funciona ok, probando en todos los puertos, pero cuando instalo  pen driver al mismo tiempo automaticamente no lo reconoce *QUE* HAGO , ya le instale el contr*O*lador driver nuevamente y nada todavia ................me temo *QUE* sea problema de la placa, porfa*VOR* alguien *QUE* me apoye .................



*Reglas generales de uso del foro*

*05)* Escribe de manera correcta y legible para todos. Estás en un Foro no en un Chat.


----------

